# nicest II resort Williamsburg (not Marriott)



## elaine (Jul 27, 2022)

what's nicest II resort in Williamsburg (not Marriott)? upscale resort, good beds? We love Marriott (not available  our dates). I usually stay at Greensprings via RCI, but want to use II AC.


----------



## AnnieBets (Jul 27, 2022)

I stayed in a 2-bedroom at Vacation Village last year and will again this year. I’d rate it 3.5/5. Fine condos. Small pool for size of resort. Washer/dryer shared with next door condo rather than in unit. Master bedroom at front of condo (just different from other places I’ve stayed). Two story buildings so stairs, which is a real problem for me. Traffic circle in front of resort could back up at times and there was construction last year. Hopefully that is done this year.  Despite all the negative comments, I’m going back so didn’t over ride the condo being safe, clean and well equipped.


----------



## elaine (Jul 27, 2022)

I can book kings creek any section or the colonies as well as vacation villas. Going to visit kid a college. Don’t need any activities. But do like nice digs.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 27, 2022)

We own at King's Creek and think it's nice! But we haven't been there in quite a few years. The Townes and Estates are newer, but in the Cottages if you get the 3br you get a whole little house to yourself.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 28, 2022)

Wyndham Governors Green trades through II as well as rci but it there aren't that many II deposits.  Its my favorite of the 3 wyndhams.


----------



## northovr (Jul 28, 2022)

Don't forgot Lightfoot Plantation Holiday Inn Club Vacation. 
They have a 4 lane bowling alley

Daniel


----------



## elaine (Jul 28, 2022)

thanks, Wyndham Governors Green is not an option and Holiday Inn Club Vacation seems too far away for W&M centric activities. I think it's down to Kings Creek (any section better than others?) and The Colonies. Any reason to consider Vacation Village?


----------



## DRIless (Jul 28, 2022)

elaine said:


> Holiday Inn Club Vacation seems too far away for W&M centric activities. I think it's down to Kings Creek (any section better than others?)



Really?  Williamsburg is an extremely small town! You've picked the two farthest Williamsburg resorts, Kings Creek is 6.7 miles from the center of W&M Campus  while HI Vacation Club is 6.6 miles.  Both about 15 minutes depending on local conditions, YMMV.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 29, 2022)

The last poster's comments are pretty much on point given the location, but Kings Creek has a very direct route to the college and is probably much faster than some others.  

My two cents on the II oriented resorts.....Colonies and Vacation Village are just okay, but the location is good.  Hilton's Historic Powhattan is a nice resort to me, but I can't tell you about the upkeep or condition of the units.  It is close to the college.  The ones that are really close to campus (Bluegreen, Westgate, Patriots Place) aren't great IMO, more that they are hotel conversions.  I don't like Greensprings because the units are not great in terms of quality.  

I would pick Powhattan and then Kings Creek.  If Kings Creek, it is a fairly large complex.  The Estates are 4BR lock offs with multiple configurations.  The Towns are 4BR lock offs into 2 2BR units.  These have a small extra room off the master that could be considered a bedroom with a sleep sofa.  The original section (Cottages) are 3BR lock offs with a 2BR and a very small 1BR.  Go for Towns or Estates.


----------



## elaine (Jul 29, 2022)

thanks, interesting--as I think Greensprings units are quite nice since renovations, and I'd put over Pow. So I if I added Holiday Inn, which would Tuggers choose: HIVC or Kings Creek?


----------



## jme (Jul 30, 2022)

I'd prefer a nicer resort all day long (even if a mile or two farther out) over some place that is closer but only mediocre at best.....
Williamsburg has a lot of average places that are not impressive at all. 
Listen to Big Matt, that's his stomping ground and he knows!!!!

We are big Marriott fans and multiple owners, but we once stayed at Kings Creek and we enjoyed it a lot...
The villas are well laid out and very attractive and comfortable. 
Everything around Williamsburg is relatively close anyway, so it's no big deal to drive 5 extra minutes!!!!!!


----------



## wackymother (Jul 30, 2022)

I think we stayed at HIVC back in like 2006, when it was Colonial Crossings.

When we go to Williamsburg, we usually end up at Powhatan bc the grounds are beautiful and the TPUs are lower. But I think King's Creek has nicer units, and also a MUCH nicer indoor pool.

But generally I agree--whatever Big Matt says!


----------



## DRIless (Jul 30, 2022)

jme said:


> I'd prefer a nicer resort all day long (even if a mile or two farther out) over some place that is closer but only mediocre at best.....
> Williamsburg has a lot of average places that are not impressive at all.
> Listen to Big Matt, that's his stomping ground and he knows!!!!
> 
> ...


_Everything around Williamsburg is relatively close anyway, so it's no big deal to drive 5 extra minutes!!!!!!_
is a true statement, but I don't think Big Matt lives in Williamsburg.

I rented a condo to a short duration performer at Busch Gardens last week, he really wanted Bluegreen Parkside resort as he said
" this property appears to be across the street from Busch Gardens, where I’ll be working. "  I couldn't get him the dates he needed at Bluegreen Parkside and he was disappointed because he thought the resort was right across a parking lot from BG.  Well, it's right across a parking lot AND railroad tracks and TWO highways.  It's 4.4 miles between the Bluegreen Parkside resort and the Pay-to Park entrance of BG, wherever they give employee parking would be about the same.  Look at the map.  The other factor that throws people off about Williamsburg is that Colonial Williamsburg occupies the whole center of town and there is no real direct route anywhere, you always have to go 'around.'










						Parkside Williamsburg Resort to Busch Gardens Pay To Park
					






					www.google.com


----------



## DRIless (Jul 30, 2022)

Big Matt said:


> The last poster's comments are pretty much on point given the location, but Kings Creek has a very direct route to the college and is probably much faster than some others.
> 
> My two cents on the II oriented resorts.....Colonies and Vacation Village are just okay, but the location is good.  Hilton's Historic Powhattan is a nice resort to me, but I can't tell you about the upkeep or condition of the units.  It is close to the college.  The ones that are really close to campus (Bluegreen, Westgate, Patriots Place) aren't great IMO, more that they are hotel conversions.  I don't like Greensprings because the units are not great in terms of quality.
> 
> I would pick Powhattan and then Kings Creek.  If Kings Creek, it is a fairly large complex.  The Estates are 4BR lock offs with multiple configurations.  The Towns are 4BR lock offs into 2 2BR units.  These have a small extra room off the master that could be considered a bedroom with a sleep sofa.  The original section (Cottages) are 3BR lock offs with a 2BR and a very small 1BR.  Go for Towns or Estates.



Every resort in the Williamsburg area has a relatively good location because Williamsburg (and its environs)  is a SMALL town.

Bluegreen Patrick Henry Square  is a block from Colonial Williamsburg and although it was a Best Western and a car dealership in the past. It was a total conversion with new buildings, except the car dealership and the building behind it.  The car dealership is now the Sales Center for Bluegreen Patrick Henry Square AND Bluegreen Parkside.

Wyndham Patriots' Place is NOT a hotel conversion to my knowledge.  It is the oldest Wyndham Resort in Williamsburg area with few amenities except for an outdoor pool, heated and open all year, and a gas firepit to sit around an make S'mores in front of the check-in building.  There used to be an old Knights Inn no tell motel smack dab in the middle of the resort that was torn down more than a decade ago.  Wyndham should have bought the land to add amenities and more units, but they didn't.  Now there's a Ryan Homes townhouse development there between the two ends of Patriots' Place.

Westgate Williamsburg has the best location for William and Mary campus but it is a conversion of two hotel/motel properties that are two tenths of a mile apart.  Google thinks that there's another Westgate Resort at the EXACT location of Vacation Village at Williamsburg, there isn't.










						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com
				











						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## DRIless (Jul 30, 2022)

Another hotel conversion that's seldom mentioned is the Patriots Inn, a Vacation Village Resort located near the Westgates on Richmond Road;  maybe Big Matt was referring to that?








						Patriots Inn Resort Photos | Patriots Inn Images and Photos of the Resort.
					

Photos of The Patriots Inn. Find up to date images and photos of The Patriots Inn.




					vacationvillageresorts.com
				



I've often seen Patriots Inn  on  II Getaways and Exchanges.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 30, 2022)

wackymother said:


> I think we stayed at HIVC back in like 2006, when it was Colonial Crossings.
> 
> When we go to Williamsburg, we usually end up at Powhatan bc the grounds are beautiful and the TPUs are lower. But I think King's Creek has nicer units, and also a MUCH nicer indoor pool.
> 
> But generally I agree--whatever Big Matt says!


Even with the lower tpu's do you think powhatan is worth it with the resort fees charged through rci?


----------



## DRIless (Jul 30, 2022)

Williamsburg is only 9.1 sq miles in the shape of a Turkey.  Most of the development and most timeshares that are not hotel conversions are in James City County or York County.  I have two pet friendly rentals in the tail of the Turkey.  Just a bit of trivia.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 30, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> Even with the lower tpu's do you think powhatan is worth it with the resort fees charged through rci?



Oh, yeah. Good point. Last time we stayed there (pre-pandemic) it was $70 per unit for a week. How much is it now? 

I will say that that time and the following year we went at Xmas and got a 4br unit for one exchange fee and something like 15 TPU. We invited friends down and they had a whole 2br unit to themselves. (We paid the two $70 resort fees, one per 2br unit.) So those two times, yes, it was worth it. 

BTW, we stayed at Bluegreen Patrick Henry once, about ten years ago. Location is great--you can walk to the closest Colonial Williamsburg bus stop, the one that's by Christina Campbell's Tavern. But we didn't really like the resort. Our unit was very dark. I remember just one small window in the living room and no windows at all in the bedroom. I don't remember if it had a kitchen or not. I'm sure there are better rooms, but that's how ours was.  In the end we agreed that we would just stay at one of the farther-off resorts in years to come, and that's what we've done.


----------



## jme (Jul 30, 2022)

jme said:


> I'd prefer a nicer resort all day long (even if a mile or two farther out) over some place that is closer but only mediocre at best.....
> Williamsburg has a lot of average places that are not impressive at all.
> *Listen to Big Matt, that's his stomping ground and he knows!!!!*
> 
> ...







DRIless said:


> _*Everything around Williamsburg is relatively close anyway, so it's no big deal to drive 5 extra minutes!!!!!!*_
> *is a true statement, but I don't think Big Matt lives in Williamsburg.*
> I rented a condo to a short duration performer at Busch Gardens last week, he really wanted Bluegreen Parkside resort as he said
> " this property appears to be across the street from Busch Gardens, where I’ll be working. "  I couldn't get him the dates he needed at Bluegreen Parkside and he was disappointed because he thought the resort was right across a parking lot from BG.  Well, it's right across a parking lot AND railroad tracks and TWO highways.  It's 4.4 miles between the Bluegreen Parkside resort and the Pay-to Park entrance of BG, wherever they give employee parking would be about the same.  Look at the map.  The other factor that throws people off about Williamsburg is that Colonial Williamsburg occupies the whole center of town and there is no real direct route anywhere, you always have to go 'around.'
> ...



Big Matt, who is a good friend and with whom I've dined several times when we've met at Grande Ocean on different occasions,
is not from Williamsburg as you point out,
but he went to William & Mary and is in Williamsburg quite often. He's a big booster of W&M, still attends football games, and is an active alum. 
He does live in Virginia, not too far away, but he is very familiar with the city. 

We both share a love of Virginia and Manor Club in particular, and we visit the resort annually.  We have a favorite villa or two and enjoy them when we're there.
We also share a love for several of the finest restaurants around Williamsburg, and he actually still has family that owns one particularly great restaurant.
He's taught me a lot about the "current" Williamsburg, even though I know a little bit because I've visited many times since I was a child (although not timeshares).
Our family (Mom, Dad, & 4 kids) used to stay in the various Colonial Williamsburg properties when we visited every few years, and always had a blast.
After my wife and I had children, we likewise took them to Williamsburg when they finally reached an age that would allow them to appreciate it.
We are now empty nesters so we spend a week during Thanksgiving or Christmas annually, alternating whenever our children have commitments with the in-laws.
It's the old holiday swap thing we all face.

We're delighted that Williamsburg is relatively small and such a user-friendly city. Getting around quickly is quite easy. We bought Manor Club for only one reason---
it's the finest timeshare resort there, and one of the finest in the Marriott system. We have also stayed elsewhere....."closer in", as it were......
but we learned that it wasn't worth it to save a couple of minutes of driving time. That's just our take on it.

It's not to say that there are no other nice timeshares because there are, and we have stayed in a few and visited a few others, and enjoyed them all.
All give the owners and guests a wonderful experience in a fascinating and historic destination.
My main point was simply that the Williamsburg area is easily accessible within a few short minutes no matter where you stay.....much like all of Hilton Head Island
if you've ever been there.......only 12 x 5 miles in length/width.....so it's really no big deal like some purport it to be.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 2, 2022)

For anyone who cares, my mother and sister still live in Williamsburg, and I own several properties there. I grew up there in the 60s/70s and went to college at William & Mary (undergrad and grad). I moved to Northern Virginia about 33 years ago, but I am in Williamsburg about 15 times a year and as Marty said, I attend a lot of events at the college.  If anyone ever wants some inside baseball about the area including locals hang outs, etc. just shoot me a note.  Always happy to help.  I've never stayed in any of the RCI properties, but my cousin and her husband have stayed in all so I have reports from them too.  The real difficult part about recommending Williamsburg timeshares is that its tough to know what people want.  Some have nicer grounds, some have nicer buildings/units, some have better activities.  As I said, the hotel conversions aren't high on my list and I believe that Manor Club is a cut above the rest by quite a large margin.  Location isn't really a factor IMO since everything is 15 minutes or less to Colonial Williamsburg.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 2, 2022)

jme said:


> Big Matt, who is a good friend and with whom I've dined several times when we've met at Grande Ocean on different occasions,
> is not from Williamsburg as you point out,
> but he went to William & Mary and is in Williamsburg quite often. He's a big booster of W&M, still attends football games, and is an active alum.
> He does live in Virginia, not too far away, but he is very familiar with the city.
> ...





Big Matt said:


> For anyone who cares, my mother and sister still live in Williamsburg, and I own several properties there. I grew up there in the 60s/70s and went to college at William & Mary (undergrad and grad). I moved to Northern Virginia about 33 years ago, but I am in Williamsburg about 15 times a year and as Marty said, I attend a lot of events at the college.  If anyone ever wants some inside baseball about the area including locals hang outs, etc. just shoot me a note.  Always happy to help.  I've never stayed in any of the RCI properties, but my cousin and her husband have stayed in all so I have reports from them too.  The real difficult part about recommending Williamsburg timeshares is that its tough to know what people want.  Some have nicer grounds, some have nicer buildings/units, some have better activities.  As I said, the hotel conversions aren't high on my list and I believe that Manor Club is a cut above the rest by quite a large margin.  Location isn't really a factor IMO since everything is 15 minutes or less to Colonial Williamsburg.


My apologies to all, wasn't trying to stir up a hornets nest,  I do plenty of that mowing grass in Williamsburg, on Benadryl right now from stings four days ago.


----------



## elaine (Oct 24, 2022)

so, it's Kings Creek (not estates, can book Townes or regular--cottages gives 2 single beds--prefer that, unless Townes is much better), Greensprings ($100 more), or Marriott ($200 more) for the week--staying 4 nights in December. Which one? And is KCP the icon for cottages in II or is KCP a generic (meaning I could get Cottages, Townes or Estates)? I see Townes and Estates have their own icons. Any issues with KC construction noise of housing development?


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 24, 2022)

elaine said:


> so, it's Kings Creek (not estates, can book Townes or regular--cottages gives 2 single beds--prefer that, unless Townes is much better), Greensprings ($100 more), or Marriott ($200 more) for the week--staying 4 nights in December. Which one? And is KCP the icon for cottages in II or is KCP a generic (meaning I could get Cottages, Townes or Estates)? I see Townes and Estates have their own icons. Any issues with KC construction noise of housing development?


If I could book The Marriott's Manor Club (MMC) with a 2 bedrooms villa, that would be my choice. suggestion only. 
Suggestion only goes on the internet and compare Kings Creeks and the Marriott's Manor Club.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 24, 2022)

elaine said:


> so, it's Kings Creek (not estates, can book Townes or regular--cottages gives 2 single beds--prefer that, unless Townes is much better), Greensprings ($100 more), or Marriott ($200 more) for the week--staying 4 nights in December. Which one? And is KCP the icon for cottages in II or is KCP a generic (meaning I could get Cottages, Townes or Estates)? I see Townes and Estates have their own icons. Any issues with KC construction noise of housing development?



Enh, for four nights, I would save $200 and take King's Creek. I've never stayed at the Marriott timeshares in Williamsburg, but King's Creek is quite nice and $200 is $200. 

I'm not sure about the KCP designation. We own at the Cottages and that is our designation, but I don't know if you could possibly get the Townes or Estates through that one too.


----------



## escanoe (Oct 25, 2022)

elaine said:


> so, it's Kings Creek (not estates, can book Townes or regular--cottages gives 2 single beds--prefer that, unless Townes is much better), Greensprings ($100 more), or Marriott ($200 more) for the week--staying 4 nights in December. Which one? And is KCP the icon for cottages in II or is KCP a generic (meaning I could get Cottages, Townes or Estates)? I see Townes and Estates have their own icons. Any issues with KC construction noise of housing development?



We stayed at the KC Townes on Indigenous Peoples Weekend and thought it was good enough. That is the only one on this list I have stayed at. Someday I will make the big time and check out the Marriott.

Are you going to see the Grand Illumination? We have always wanted to do that.

If staying for a long weekend, booking Historic Powhatan last minute through RCI and taking a partial refund on your resort fee when you leave early is about the most bang for your buck.

Williamsburg has a bunch of above average timeshares all with tradeoffs. With my family (kids) we like Wyndham’s Kingsgate best, request the top floor of a 2 floor building near the pool. It can be a bit loud sometimes … but we like the heated pool, activities, and proximity to other things. We own the Colonies and trade into it a fair amount as well.

We go to Williamsburg for 5 nights every Thanksgiving and do abt 3 long weekends there a year. Current reservation is for the Colonies Thanksgiving, but have an RCI platinum resort change request in for Kingsgate.


----------



## elaine (Oct 25, 2022)

Yes, going for Grand Illuminations, BG Christmas town, etc. I think we’ll take KC. But why is Townes better than cottages?


----------



## escanoe (Oct 26, 2022)

elaine said:


> Yes, going for Grand Illuminations, BG Christmas town, etc. I think we’ll take KC. But why is Townes better than cottages?



We stayed in the Townes when we were there because the Estates did not have availability.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 26, 2022)

I have stayed at the Colonies during Grand Illumination for under $220 with tax with platinum escapes.


----------



## elaine (Oct 26, 2022)

Are Townes "better" than Cottages at KC, and, if so why? Is there a resort fee at KC or Colonies? I know there's one for Greensprings. Marriott jumped up $200 on getaways--so off list.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 26, 2022)

Colonies charge something like $30 or $35 total in resort fees for the week.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 26, 2022)

elaine said:


> Are Townes "better" than Cottages at KC, and, if so why? Is there a resort fee at KC or Colonies? I know there's one for Greensprings. Marriott jumped up $200 on getaways--so off list.



The Cottages are older than the Townes. The Cottages are little houses with a large 2br and a very small 1br. The 2br side is large and comfy, with a big living room where everyone can hang out together, and a front porch. If you can get the whole 3br Cottage, that's very nice bc someone can have a separate apartment, still in your own private little house. 

The Townes are townhouses and were built after the Cottages. I remember from seeing them years ago (we never stayed there) that they were quite spacious and pleasant. I remember that some of the 2brs have a space near the TV that we were thinking we could use for one of the kids, it's almost like a third bedroom.  

As far as I know, both the Townes and the Cottages are quite nice. I think people say that the Townes are better because they're newer, but both are good. The Estates are the newest section--I've never seen them. 

I'm not sure about fees at King's Creek, so no help there.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 26, 2022)

No comparison between Manor Club and Kings Creek.  I've stayed at Kings Creek twice, and would stay again if that was what I could get, but it isn't close to Manor Club in terms of furnishings, furniture, grounds, etc.


----------



## elaine (Oct 26, 2022)

Big Matt said:


> No comparison between Manor Club and Kings Creek. I've stayed at Kings Creek twice, and would stay again if that was what I could get, but it isn't close to Manor Club in terms of furnishings, furniture, grounds, etc.


Thanks, MMC is as good as it gets in Wllbg, IMHO. But, I've stayed many times at Greensprings if there's a large cost difference to MMC, so I expect KC will be fine for us for 4 nights. Esp. as it's winter and we'll not be using any amenities/grounds.


----------



## escanoe (Oct 27, 2022)

wackymother said:


> I'm not sure about fees at King's Creek, so no help there.



Great post! I have only been to KC once and stayed at the Townes. Yes, the small extra room (not a bedroom) was a good deal for one of our kids.

I traded in through II and did not pay any resort fee. 

There is no resort fee disclosed on the RCI page either, but I believe only the older cottages are available in RCI.

I am more agnostic on resort fees than I used to be. I am not sure they contribute that much to total costs in an overbuilt place like Williamsburg. The ones that are crazy high (like DRI's Historic Powhattan) have fewer people wanting to go there so the RCI trading power required is often marked way down several weeks out. That can make it a bargain if you only go for three days and hav ethem refund the balance of the resort fee when you leave.


----------



## escanoe (Oct 27, 2022)

@wackymother Are you able to trade what you own there through both II and RCI or are you limited to one of the two?


----------



## wackymother (Oct 27, 2022)

escanoe said:


> @wackymother Are you able to trade what you own there through both II and RCI or are you limited to one of the two?



I can use either. I think someone said that only the Cottages go into RCI. I use RCI mostly, but @mdurette uses mostly II.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 27, 2022)

We liked the Marriott's MMC villas at Ford Colony.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 31, 2022)

elaine said:


> Yes, going for Grand Illuminations, BG Christmas town, etc. I think we’ll take KC. But why is Townes better than cottages?


If you haven't booked yet and have platinum with II, look again.  Platinum escapes only have colonies and vv williamsburg but the price is good.


----------



## elaine (Nov 1, 2022)

No II platinum.  Finally decided on last minute RCI $279 2BR Greensprings. Stayed many times and it's familiar. I know there's a daily resort fee. Hoping only have to pay for 4 nights fee. Thanks to all.


----------



## escanoe (Nov 2, 2022)

I may be working my way through eventually visiting all the Williamsburg Timeshares. I will do Greensprings sometime but haven't made it happen yet. The Marriott is the one I want to do the most, but I have some factors working against my booking it. 

Places my family has stayed:

The Colonies (owner)
Wyndham Kingsgate
King Creek Townes
Historic Powhattan
Bluegreen Patrick Henry Square

Thus far there is no hands-down winner, but a series of trade-offs depending upon what one wants most. I would be willing to stay at any of them again. 



elaine said:


> No II platinum.  Finally decided on last minute RCI $279 2BR Greensprings. Stayed many times and it's familiar. I know there's a daily resort fee. Hoping only have to pay for 4 nights fee. Thanks to all.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 2, 2022)

escanoe said:


> I may be working my way through eventually visiting all the Williamsburg Timeshares. I will do Greensprings sometime but haven't made it happen yet. The Marriott is the one I want to do the most, but I have some factors working against my booking it.
> 
> Places my family has stayed:
> 
> ...




We've stayed at King's Creek Cottages, Powhatan, Kingsgate, and Patrick Henry. And whatever they're calling Colonial Crossings now--maybe Holiday Inn Vacation Club? I liked some better than others, but yes, we would stay at any of them again.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 2, 2022)

I have stayed in a 3 BR in Wyndhams Governors Green.  It was quite nice.  It was one of the few outdoor pools that didn't seem overcrowded in the summer even in the evening on a hot day.  No resort fees and the putt putt and rec center was decent.  It was the best of all worlds when they had usage at Kingsgate by paying the resort fee there only on the days you used it.  So a one day trip for the 8 of us to use the arcade for a couple of hours was $6.   

Between the platinum escapes and the $159 internal exchange to VV and Colonies, we have been staying there on our trips during the last 2-3 years and avoiding prime summer times.


----------



## escanoe (Nov 2, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> I have stayed in a 3 BR in Wyndhams Governors Green.  It was quite nice.  It was one of the few outdoor pools that didn't seem overcrowded in the summer even in the evening on a hot day.  No resort fees and the putt putt and rec center was decent.  It was the best of all worlds when they had usage at Kingsgate by paying the resort fee there only on the days you used it.  So a one day trip for the 8 of us to use the arcade for a couple of hours was $6.
> 
> Between the platinum escapes and the $159 internal exchange to VV and Colonies, we have been staying there on our trips during the last 2-3 years and avoiding prime summer times.



Kingsgate is our favorite overall (of the ones we have been to). It can get a bit loud, but is usually good. Kids love the heated pool, rec stuff, and I like the location.

Like you, we often stay at the Colonies on a $159 VV internal exchange with RCI.

I have also been known in off weeks to book a heavily discounted Massanutten week with an internal VV exchange fee … and then do a resort change request for Historic Powhattan or something else with a lot of availability in Williamsburg. 

That is a good way to get a bargain, and if someday I happen to get stuck at Massanutten, I can live with that.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 3, 2022)

We have stayed at Greensprings, Powhatan, King Creek, Kingsgate and in the Marriott’s MMC and the Marriott’s Sequel section.

Our favorite resort and hands down is the Marriott’s MMC .


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 3, 2022)

Of your list, they are all pretty good.  The BlueGreen is a hotel conversion, but the others were built as timeshares.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 3, 2022)

AnnieBets said:


> I stayed in a 2-bedroom at Vacation Village last year and will again this year. I’d rate it 3.5/5. Fine condos. Small pool for size of resort. Washer/dryer shared with next door condo rather than in unit. Master bedroom at front of condo (just different from other places I’ve stayed). Two story buildings so stairs, which is a real problem for me. Traffic circle in front of resort could back up at times and there was construction last year. Hopefully that is done this year.  Despite all the negative comments, I’m going back so didn’t over ride the condo being safe, clean and well equipped.



hmm had a very different experience for Labor Day vacation - but same outcome I plan on heading back it was an enjoyable peaceful trip.

I had a lower unit 2bedroom no stairs even at the entrance. Washer and dryer in the hall closet between master bedroom and bath not shared and the master bedroom and bath were in the back…

the room was DATED but everything was clean and mostly in working order…the patio door lock was broken but a call to the front desk and maintenance was there within a half hour…


----------



## wackymother (Nov 8, 2022)

We're going to be staying at Marriott Manor Club for the first time next year! I just snagged a Getaway (with help from a friend). Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## escanoe (Nov 22, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> Colonies charge something like $30 or $35 total in resort fees for the week.



Just checked in tonight at the Colonies (late check in for a Sunday week through RCI).

My RCI platinum resort change request to Kingsgate did not go through. 

I told them I was an owner on check-in, and they waived the $35 resort fee.

That is a plus side to staying here as an owner. Guess I overpaid in the past.


----------



## dukebigtom (Nov 26, 2022)

escanoe said:


> We stayed at the KC Townes on Indigenous Peoples Weekend and thought it was good enough. That is the only one on this list I have stayed at. Someday I will make the big time and check out the Marriott.
> 
> Are you going to see the Grand Illumination? We have always wanted to do that.
> 
> ...



Grand Illuminations is fun, but if you're going to be down there at that time of the year, be sure to do the tree lighting at Yorktown and the parade of boats with lights.  The night of the tree lighting, you can march around town with the Fife and Drum Corps and join the celebration.  It's a lot of fun IMO.

BigTom


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 26, 2022)

escanoe said:


> Just checked in tonight at the Colonies (late check in for a Sunday week through RCI).
> 
> My RCI platinum resort change request to Kingsgate did not go through.
> 
> ...


Please enjoy your stay in Williamsburg, VA. Suggestion only check out Busch Gardens Christmas Park displays for the holidays.
You can go on the internet and read all about it.


----------

